# Java anfänger bücher



## andy1981 (5. Dez 2003)

hallo an alle wollte fragen pb jemand ein gutes und einfaches buch für javaanfänger kennt?


----------



## me.toString (5. Dez 2003)

Da kann dir einmal als "normales Buch": Java lernen ( Adison Wesley Verlag ) und als eBook: www.javabuch.de ( mit kostemlosen Download ) empfehlen.


----------



## marsias (8. Dez 2003)

hi!

ja das JavaBuch ist gut. 
Oder wenn du nicht von etwas englisch zurückschreckst ist "Thinking in Java" auch ganz gut.
findest du zum download unter www.bruceeckel.com

mfg


----------



## Stefan1200 (9. Dez 2003)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.java-forum.net/viewtopic.php?t=245


----------



## Mister Mainframe (9. Dez 2003)

Ich kann dir auch ein sehr gutes Java Buch empfehlen. Eigentlich sind es zwei Bücher vom gleichen Autor 
(1 Buchreihe). Und zwar heißt der erste Band "Grundkurs Programmieren in Java. Band 1: Der Einstieg in Programmierung und Objektorientierung." und der zweite "Grundkurs Programmieren in Java Band 2. Programmierung kommerzieller Systeme." Beide sind von Dietmar Ratz u. a..


----------



## Schnicke (11. Dez 2003)

Gut ist auch "Programmiern mit Java"
ISt ein Lehrbuch, dass sich an Studenten richtet und sehr gut verständlich!


----------



## Josty_de (18. Dez 2003)

...wichtig finde ich auch, nicht nur nach einem Buch zu lernen, sondern weitere (am besten 2, wenn man Java richtig lernen will) Bücher. So kann man vergleichen.


----------



## ghost (19. Dez 2003)

Irgendwie vermisse ich hier das Buch "Java 2 in 21 Tagen". Das ist ein Spitzenbuch um mit dem Java lernen zu beginnen.


----------



## Jaraz (20. Dez 2003)

ghost hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irgendwie vermisse ich hier das Buch "Java 2 in 21 Tagen". Das ist ein Spitzenbuch um mit dem Java lernen zu beginnen.



Ich weiß nicht ob es eine neuere "bessere" Ausgabe gibt, die die ich damals in den Händen hatte, war grauenvoll.

Habe nach der "ersten Woche" zum Glück den Tipp Goto Java bekommen, heute Java Programmierhandbuch www.javabuch.de und war damit sehr zufrieden.

Java 2 in 21 Tagen hatte zwar von der Menge sehr viele Beispiele gehabt, die aber zum großen Teil im Applet Bereich liegen und irgendwelche sinnlosen Animationen implementieren.

Als Tipp hätte ich noch http://www.boku.ac.at/javaeinf/jein.html

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## bröggle (20. Dez 2003)

also das "java in 21 tagen" Buch fand ich nicht gut, bzw ich hab nach einer woche aufgehört und mir "jetzt lerne ich java" geholt. 
das finde ich recht gut für den Einstieg, jedoch wird es gegen Ende hin ein wenig schwammig.


----------



## gero (6. Jan 2004)

Der "schinken" von Ivor Horton "Beginning Java 2" is anfangs ein wenig abschreckend aber man findet sehr schöne Bsp darin, und mit ein wenig Übung findet man bald was man sucht.  8)


----------



## Digital Man (28. Jan 2004)

Ich kann dieses Buch empfehlen...Java ist auch eine Insel...da steht eigentlich alles drin was man so braucht.


----------



## J.Peter (11. Feb 2004)

Digital Man hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann dieses Buch empfehlen...Java ist auch eine Insel...da steht eigentlich alles drin was man so braucht.



ist aber relativ  :arrow: teuer 49.90 gibs auch gute bücher preiswerter :###


----------



## bygones (11. Feb 2004)

J.Peter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Digital Man hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum Geld ausgeben - wenn es das umsonst auch gibt:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/index.htm


----------



## AlArenal (11. Feb 2004)

Außerdem bekommt man auf Amazon und bei eBay auch gebrauchte Bücher.


----------



## cUbe (11. Feb 2004)

Ich habe mir das "jetzt lerne ich Java" buch erschienen im Markt + Technik gekauft.
Ist sehr empfehlenswert. 
Alles dabei Java Applets, Objektorienierte Program., AWT & Swing ect. 

[schild=10 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]cYa [/schild]


----------

